# Order raidet 17 Stunden Unvermeidliche Stadt



## Garet Jax (30. Mai 2009)

Hi Ihrs,

ich habe mich eben eingeloggt und musste mit erschrecken feststellen, dass die Ordler nun die Unvermiedliche Stdt nun 17h nach herzenslust in der ersten PQ raiden können.

Nun ja, dies ist ein wenig ein "Heul-Thread", denn das Spiel wurde an einem Samstag-Abend zu einem PvE-Spiel degradiert. SCs gehen nicht, RvR besteht nur noch im Abfangen von Order-Spieler in der CW - wirklich Abendfüllend. O.k. dann kann man auch mal was anderes machen, aber kann es wirklich Sinn und Zweck des Spiels sein, dass kein RvR mehr für die Unterlegenen möglich ist?

Dazu kommt noch, dass, wenn wirklich jemand die 17h dauer-PvE-PQ1-Gefarme durchhält, wahrscheinlich das Invasor-Set vollständig zusammen kommen wird.

Ich überlege wirklich, ob es sinnig ist, dieses Spiel weiterzuspielen. Klar, jetzt sagen einige "Dann melde dich doch ab" - ja, das wäre einfach, aber das Spiel macht mir wirklich Spaß. Aber ist es im Sinne des Spiels, dass jetzt nur noch Twinken von T1-T3 möglich ist bzw. RvR in diesen Gebieten? Ist man jetzt gezwungen nen Twink anzufangen, wenn man Bock auf RvR hat? Und was, wenn man nur einen Char spielen will?

Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass alle die das lustige 17h-Farmen mitmachen am Ende das Invasor-Set voll haben und wie weniger wahrscheinlich wird es widerum dadurch, dass die Destro-Spieler mal irgendwann in diesen Genuss kommen werden?

Es soll jetzt auch nicht um die Problematik eder Bomber-Gruppen gehen ob dieses besteht oder nicht? Aber 17h? In der Zeit kann man ohne (RvR)-Gegenwehr einiges erreichen.

Egal wie Buggy das Ganze zu sein scheint - den weiteren Spaß am Spiel verleidet mir dieser Umstand schon ein wenig.

Wie seht ihr das?

wieso noch weiterspielen, wenn alle eh schon auf Order-Seite das Invasor-Set vollhaben und dadurch das Gleichgewicht noch weiter gekippt wird?
Werden alle Odler die das DauerFarmen mitmachen Invasor vollbekommen und was wird die Zukunft bringen dadurch bringen?


Grüße 

Garet Jax


----------



## Norjena (30. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß nichtmal was du meinst, laut Threadname raidet die Order 17mal UV, ich kenne aber nur eine.

Dann schreibst du was von 17h, also nach einer Stunde oder so ist die Stadt wieder gelockt, da is nix mit 17Stunden am Stück.

Dann meinst du 17Uhr? Naja, ich würde sagen an einem Wochende eine ganz normale Zeit.

Vieleicht kommt ja ein Großteil der Destros aus BW und sauft sich grade aufm Hoepfner Burgfest die Hucke voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Dazu kommt, Invasor braucht Ruf, hat den jeder? Nein, und wenn keiner defft>kaum Ruf>kaum Marken etc etc.
Eventuell solltest du auch mal den Server angeben, Bombergruppen gibts btw auf beiden Seiten die ham damit garnichts zu tun.


----------



## Kakerlakchen (30. Mai 2009)

naja, nach 1 stunde ist es vorbei wenn man es nicht über Phase 1 schafft.. aber das kommt bei den deutschen servern sowieso selten vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yanotoshi (30. Mai 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich weiß nichtmal was du meinst, laut Threadname raidet die Order 17mal UV, ich kenne aber nur eine.
> 
> Dann schreibst du was von 17h, also nach einer Stunde oder so ist die Stadt wieder gelockt, da is nix mit 17Stunden am Stück.
> 
> ...



1. Er meint erengrad, die Unvermeidliche wurde innerhalb von 35 min Gelocked, vielleicht nen neuer Rekord? wer weiß, es waren verdammt viele Ordler unterwegs, in Schlund waren es nichtmal mehr 1 Kt der deffte, beide Festungen(Schlund, LAndung des grauens wurden innerhalb von etwa 13 min erobert.

2. Es gibt ja viele threads, Order auf erengrad ist ja so low und brauchen Leute, daran kann man erkennen, dass es nicht stimmt, es sieht eher so aus, als ob die Destro zZ eher weniger ist

3.Und am wichtigsten, die Orders können sich 15h in der Unvermeidlichen austoben, weswegen das T4 eben so lange gesperrt ist,also sind 40er sinnlos und sagen wir es so, eine angespannte Stimmung herrscht :S

4.last but not least eine Frage, wenn due Invermeidliche fällt, was passiert, es geisterte die Angst, dass man 2 RRs runtergestuft wird, wenn tcharzaneek fällt , eig sinnlos, aber was passiert wirklich.?


----------



## DarKSkulL1976 (31. Mai 2009)

Kakerlakchen schrieb:


> naja, nach 1 stunde ist es vorbei wenn man es nicht über Phase 1 schafft.. aber das kommt bei den deutschen servern sowieso selten vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nix nach 1 h schau mal auf den timer noch sind es 13 h wir waren gestern bei 5 sternen heute bei 3 nach dem timer wirds noch schlimmer sein. 13 haben die die stadt noch !


----------



## Ascían (31. Mai 2009)

Was eine Massenpanik..

Der Raid heute war von langer Hand geplant und ist die Rache für 20 Mal oder mehr Altdorf in den letzten Wochen.

Zu verdanken ist dies der ultimativ guten Raidleitung, den vielen Leuten die sich extra Twinks gezüchtet haben für das SC, und den Leuten die das Durchhaltevermögen hatten, nachdem ja heute die Zonen anfangs nicht so gut aussahen. Gratz nochmal an die Gewinner der Kriegsherrenteile, und schade dass Tchar'zanek so verbuggt ist. Wer jetzt als Destro aufhören möchte das Spiel zu spielen, sollte vielleicht ganz die Finger von PvP-Spielen lassen, denn eines ist sicher: Nach der Heulerei der Destros und dem damit verbundenen, völlig unbegründeten 20%-Lutscher gibt es absolut keine Gnade mehr zu erwarten von der Order auf Erengrad. Wir waren in Unterzahl, sind es immer noch, aber wir haben die bessere Orga, wirklich bemühte, engagierte Leute die sich den Hintern aufreissen und teilweise mehr als 20 Stunden am Tag online sind, wir haben ein Ziel, und das ist leider der König 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dafür farmt man wie blöd Dunkeltrost, um seine 2 Warbands mit vollen Wards auszustatten, dafür farmt man RR, um Kriegsherren und Souverän zu tragen. Um einfach mal zu gewinnen. Dabei gibts ja noch eines anzumerken: Destro kann ja das gleiche machen, wenn sie sich mal bemühen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber dafür müsste man sich ja anstrengen..


just my 2 cents aus dem wohlverdienten Urlaub,


so ganz lässt mich das Spiel wohl doch nicht los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GZ an die Order von Erengrad, ich hoffe ihr packt den King  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azure_kite (31. Mai 2009)

Ich finde es auch total behämmert jetzt stundenlang kein rvr machen zu können, dass ganze sollte echt verkürzt werden. Wenn ich nur dran denke das *quasi 36 Std oder so *rvr mäßig gar nix los ist wird mir schlecht.

Ich fände es ja gut wenn man als Verteidiger irgendwie die möglichkeiten hätte das dann nach verlust der stadt noch etwas dran zu verändern, sprich der endconent muss da noch etwas rvr haltiger werden, zumindest bis zu dem step wo die angreifer dann zum könig kommen können.

Auf jedenfall muss auch noch etwas getan werden dafür, dass die "Verliererseite" auch noch etwas mehr zu tun hat als es im moment der Fall ist oder zumindest die Zeit in der man nichts machen kann verkürzt. So wie es im moment is braucht sich die Verliererseite 1-2 Tage reel nicht mehr einloggen. 

Irgendwie (kann gut sein das ich mich täusche), das des locken der Zonen bis zur einnahme der Stadt, wenns gut organisiert ist innerhalb von so 1 max. 2 tagen zu schaffen ist? Mir kommt das irgendwie zu schnell vor, vorallem dadurch, dass man ja nur noch 6 siegpunkte haben muss, dies auch ohne gegenwehr bis zur stadt kommen kann, wenn ich das richtig weis

edit: So wie es aussieht können die meisten destros aber nicht 20 std am tag online sein, haben halt wahrscheinlich auch noch anderes zu tun. 
 @ Ascian das mit 20% Lutscher hört sich für mich auch start nach heulerei an, außerdem frag ich mich ob es je schonmal gnade gegeben hat?
Wo ich zustimmen muss ist, dass die order Seite die bessere Orga  hat und auch mehr so 24/7 Spieler zu haben scheint, die auch darauf hinarbeiten was zu erreichen.

letzten endes muss man sagen egal was ist, wenn man schafft da hinzukommen hat man schon respekt verdient.


----------



## Norjena (31. Mai 2009)

Azure_kite schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall muss auch noch etwas getan werden dafür, dass die "Vrliererseite" auch noch etwas mehr zu tun hat als es im moment der Fall ist oder zumindest die Zeit in der man nichts machen kann verkürzt. So wie es im moment is braucht sich die Verliererseite 1-2 Tage reel nicht mehr einloggen.



Bis auf die paar KTs die nach gelockter Stadt zum König dürfen gibts für die Gewinner auch nichts anderes zu tun als Däumchen drehen.


----------



## Azure_kite (31. Mai 2009)

Kurz es muss mehr Action her, also sollte es meiner Meinung nach die Möglichkeit geben , dass die Verteidiger weiterhin etwas für das erhalten der Stadt tun zu können, so hätten doch beide Seiten was davon.  In Phase 2 noch Szenarien einbauen oder eine Art Tunnels zum Sabotieren, also so ne art Guerilla, oder irgendwas anderes, mir fällt nur grad spontan auch nix ein.


----------



## Dolman (31. Mai 2009)

Nach so vielen Monaten ist es nun das 1. mal, dass Order so weit gekommen ist.
Also sollte das hier nicht so hoch gespielt werden, wenn nun mal das RVR für 1 Tag nicht richtig stattfindet.
Wenn sowas regelmäßig passiert, dann stimme ich dem natürlich zu, dass man was am System ändern sollte.


----------



## Middenländer (31. Mai 2009)

Ascian frag mich wer verbuggt war schau doch mal den first kill an auf youtube die order hat bugguse betrieben aber es hat gezählt er ist gefallen und so wars der erste kill ich frag mich bloß was macht ihr 24std onliner wenn ihr rr80 und kriegsherren komplett habt das würd mich mal brennend intr und lass ma mal endlich dein ewiges unterzahlgewäsch weg! Trotzdem Gz an euch reife Leistung! schöne Grüße an edraithul hehe!


----------



## Storyteller (31. Mai 2009)

Kann mich vielen Vorrednern auch nur anschließen. Respekt, dass Ihr den Lock so schnell hinbekommen habt. Die Destro sollte nun die Lehre daraus ziehen, beim nächsten Mal besser zu deffen. Aber ist halt auch schwierig, wenn Order mit gutem Timing zu nem Zeitpunkt angreift, an dem kaum Destro unterwegs ist. Ich für meinen Teil logge mich meist auch erst Abends ein und da war der Keks schon lang gegessen.

Als Ausweichmöglichkeit gibt es ja demnächst die Länder der Toten. Allerdings sollte Mythic es noch so drehen, dass man auch dann Zugang bekommt, wenn die eigene Hauptstadt gerade gefallen ist.

Apropos Hauptstadt: Wäre es nicht so schmerzhaft, dass die Stadt weg ist, dann würde doch keine Sau mehr deffen. Nach dem Motto "Na und? Dann geh ich eben SZ und hol mir ein paar RvR-Zonen/-Burgen wieder." Die meisten Spieler haben es schließlich nur auf Marken bzw. Equip abgesehen. Und je leichter das zu bekommen ist, desto besser finden sie es. Spannende Schlachten sind da doch nachrangig. :-(

Trotzdem, ich finde auch, dass die Stadtbelagerungen an sich interessanter und abwechslungsreicher gestaltet sein sollten. Warum nicht erst wie bei den Toren von Ekrund um die Wälle kämpfen? So richtig mit Belagerungstürmen. Anschließend dann den Teil mit der PQ und den SFZ in der Stadt, am Ende kämpfen Destro und Order innerhalb um den Vorhof zur Burg. Hat man die Wälle genommen, ginge es in die Stadt. Ist man dort auch siegreich, bewegt sich der Kampf in die Burg. Verlören die Angreifer aber einen Teil der Schlacht, würden sie wieder um einen Schritt zurückgeworfen. Das fänd ich geil.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (31. Mai 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Wir waren in Unterzahl, sind es immer noch, aber wir haben die bessere Orga, wirklich bemühte, engagierte Leute die sich den Hintern aufreissen und teilweise mehr als 20 Stunden am Tag online sind, wir haben ein Ziel, und das ist leider der König
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und auf welchen Daten beruht das? Also seit ich Warhammer Online auf Erengrad spiele gibts für mich eine "Regel". Morgens und mittags hat Destro mehr Leute am Start. Aber abends und an Wochenenden ist Order immer klar überlegen und auch deutlich in der Überzahl. Schwer zu erklären woran das genau liegen mag, ich erinnere mich aber an keinen einzigen Samstag, an dem ich Spaß hatte auf Erengrad. Wobei ich z.B auch die letzten 2 Monate inaktiv war und erst seit 2 Wochen wieder dabei bin. Ich hab gehört, in meiner Abwesenheit war Destro etwas stärker, doch ich persönlich hatte eben wie gesagt noch nie einen Samstag, wo etwas ging. Immer alles blau, in Szenarien wird man ebenfalls abgefarmt, also loggt man sich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deswegen plane ich an Samstagen auch eigentlich grundsätzlich kein Warhammer Online mehr ein, sonntags ist es eigentlich das gleiche Spielchen.

PS: Ich persönlich glaube ja, dass Order verdammt viele "Feierabend-Spieler" hat, die dann eben abends nach Hause kommen und dann Warhammer Online spielen. Anders kann man sich nicht erklären, dass Destro morgens und mittags so viel mehr Leute online hat, abends aber grundsätzlich in Unterzahl ist.

Aber insgesamt kann man wohl sagen, dass unser Server mit der beste ist, da eben jede Fraktion Phasen hat, wo sie stark ist. Doch hätte ich derzeit nur die Möglichkeit, abends und an Wochenenden zu spielen (als Destro Spieler), dann hätte ich wohl längst mein Abo gekündigt xD

@ Stadtbelagerung:

Also ich finde die Zeit schon ok, nicht jeder ist zu der Zeit online, wo so eine Stadt eingenommen wird, jeder sollte aber die Möglichkeit haben, davon was zu haben. Auch sollten die "Verlierer" die Niederlage spüren, es muss einfach Konsequenzen geben, wenn man nicht in der Lage war, die Hauptstadt zu verteidigen. Wenn so etwas nach 3-4 Stunden vorbei wäre, wäre das ja auch arm, so selten wie das vorkommt.

DOCH DARF EINE HAUPTSTADTBELAGERUNG NICHT IN T1-T3 entschieden werden. Da muss dringend was passieren.


----------



## Skathloc (31. Mai 2009)

Middenländer schrieb:


> Ascian frag mich wer verbuggt war schau doch mal den first kill an auf youtube die order hat bugguse betrieben aber es hat gezählt er ist gefallen und so wars der erste kill ich frag mich bloß was macht ihr 24std onliner wenn ihr rr80 und kriegsherren komplett habt das würd mich mal brennend intr und lass ma mal endlich dein ewiges unterzahlgewäsch weg! Trotzdem Gz an euch reife Leistung! schöne Grüße an edraithul hehe!



Ich war selber nicht dabei als die Stadt gelockt wurde, aber anscheinend sind die Portale vor dem Königsfight in dem sinne verbugt dass ein Großteil der Leute nen CtD hat oder zur Charauswahl fliegt. Und das ganze nicht nur einmal.


Die PQs in der Stadt buggen auch, da sie nicht resetten und man so nur Adell farmen kann. In einigen Instanzen wurden dann die PQs von einem GM resettet, in anderen hieß es das sie das nicht machen können...


----------



## Vandergroth (31. Mai 2009)

Hmm...

Bezüglich dem unglaublich weisen Spruch "...dann muß die Destro halt besser deffen...." mal so ein paar Kleinigkeiten am Rande:

Wie soll man ein Keep deffen, daß von Chars überrant wird, die a) doppelt so viel Leben, b) doppelt so viel Heilung und c) doppelt so viel Schaden haben und machen?

Ob in organisierten Gruppen oder vollkommen random.... die Stärken der Order Klassen und Rassen sind einfach zu overpowert (was Mythic ja an verschiedenen Stellen schon zugegeben hat), was Destro spielen einfach vollkommen sinnfrei macht.

Schauen wir uns mal den molotov vom Machinisten an. Nichts vergleichbares auf Destro Seite und unglaublich mächtig gegen Tanks und Melees, die genau diese Klasse eigentlich primär angehen sollten.

Oder betrachten wir den Kick vom Löwen des Weißen-Selbigen. Auf Seiten Destro muß man mit seinem Kick im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "zielen". Der Löwe kickt immer in gerader Linie zum "X".

Der AE des Feuermagiers ist nur ein weiteres Beispiel. Nicht nur das Mythic zugegeben hat, daß der BW fälschlicherweise 200% Schaden aus seinen Attributen zieht, nein, seine Effekte werden auch nicht von der einzigen Resitenz berechnet, die existiert, ergo Schadenszahlen, die im unkritischen bereich schon tödlich sind.

Desweiteren die übertriebenen Lebenspukte der zwergenklassen im Allgemeinen. Ich finde es ziemlich lächerlich, daß jede Zwergenklasse mehr Leben hat als mein Wachposten Tank mit Schild.

Hinzu kommt das unvermögen von Tankklassen der Zerstörung Melees der ordnung zu splattern, was eigentlich ihre zentrale Aufgabe sein sollte, aber wie auch schon vorher erwähnt - Mythic gibt zu das Tanks etwas benachteiligt sind - Problem ist nur, es betrifft nur die Destro Tanks.

Oder die gefühlenten 90% Damageabsorb von egal welcher Order heilklasse. Jaja, beim einen isses die Mittlere Rüstung, die ihn vor dem Tank schützt. (Lol! ich spiele selbst einen JdK und gerade vor den Ordnungstanks hab ich schiß!) Beim anderen ist es der kostenlose Heal über 3200 kritisch, wo Destro heiler mit Mühe und Not ihre 1700 kritisch hinkriegen. Beim letzten ist es die Tatsache, daß einfach keine Castzeit besteht und er sich locker flockig Instantheals drücken kann, bis der Destro frustriert nach Hause geht oder afk Kaffe aufsetzen.

Respekt aussprechen für das schamlose ausnutzen von imba Bugs und Balancingdefiziten seitens Mythic kann ich da leider nicht. Aber für die weit über 300 Mann Ordnung den ganzen veradmmten scheiß Tag über!!!! Für die Orga habt ihr Respekt verdient. Und NUR dafür.


----------



## DefenderX (31. Mai 2009)

Vandergroth schrieb:


> Hmm...
> 
> Bezüglich dem unglaublich weisen Spruch "...dann muß die Destro halt besser deffen...." mal so ein paar Kleinigkeiten am Rande:
> 
> ...





oh du kleiner Klug*********.... ich bin zwar net 40 aber wie oft habe ich Die destros  Exploiten sehen un d cheaten.... Das ist nicht alleine Orderproblem... Hier ist Mytic/GOA  gefragt dem ein Riegel vorzuschieben und das gilt vom T2 wie anscheinend bis T4 . Keine Seite schenkt sich hier was...

Bestes Beispiel die Balkon-Taktik die ja eigentlich verboten ist (Oder hat sich da geändert?) oder die BWs und Magusse die oben auf der Mauer aus der sichtlinie stehen und diesen Feuerregen/Grube Casten ohne das man die anvisieren kann oder die Sqiggis die die ihre viecher auf chars im keep schicken um dort nen gegner zu bearbeiten, ka wie die das machen mit meinem WL habe ich das nie machen können... Und die Liste ist lang.

Fazit ist beide Seiten schenken sich nix und auch auf Drakenwald ist endlich mal die Order etwas mehr im Sturm  was aber fast 2 Wochen gedauert hat nach unendlichen Destro-Walzen...


----------



## DerTingel (31. Mai 2009)

ihr seid nicht weniger, ihr ward es nie, und ihr werdet es auf erengrad auch nie sein seit den transfers....das hab ich immer gesagt, und das ist auch meine meinung. immer dieses geheule von wegen orga. es braucht keine organisation um festzustellen, dass wenn nurnoch eine zone umkämpft ist und order immer 1-2kt mehr stellen kann, dass sie dann mehr leute sind. 
mir ist persönlich egal ob der könig 1mal oder 5 mal fällt....mit geht nur dieses "wir sind besser, organisieren uns besser und haben mehr skill" geblubber auf die nerven. einfach mal der realität ins auge blicken und nicht nach schema f verfahren: wenn wir gewinnen haben wir mehr skill, wenn der gegner gewinnt sind sie in überzahl. 
WAR ist ein zerg spiel, die seite mit mehr leuten gewinnt, das haben etliche monate und zig geschlossene server gezeigt. da brauch ich nicht lange zu diskutieren. natürlich gehört organisation dazu, aber wenn wir mit unseren twinks die szenarien gewinnen, dann habt ihr in 2 hauptstadt instanzen keine gegenwehr und könnt dort die pq machen. was sollen wir da machen? wir haben gestern 4 von 5 hauptstadt szenarien gewonnen und die stadt wurde trotzdem gelockt. da bleiben für mich keine fragen offen. 
wie gesagt, ich möchte nicht die organisation runter reden...es gehört einiges dazu, also gratulation meinerseits dass es so gut für euch läuft. ich hoffe auch, dass eventuelle bugs beseitigt werden, so dass der endcontent spielbar ist. aber die beste organisation würde trotzdem keinen so einfach durchmarsch garantieren, wenn die seiten ausgeglichen wären. 
mfg


----------



## Fireleaf (31. Mai 2009)

Ich werf mal Vorsichtig folgendes in den Raum:

Die Order wird auf den meisten Servern in Unterzahl sein.
Nehmen wir mal Averland. Order definitiv in Unterzahl. Die Destros rushten uns Wochenlang,
täglich 1-2x und wir haben mindestens einmal Komplett die Sterne verloren gehabt.

Dann kam der Gegenschlag. Obwohl wir in UNTERZAHL waren, die ganze Zeit über, haben wir
es nach dem ersten geplanten Raid fast in die Unvermeidliche geschafft. (Vorher ham wirs netma
zur Primetime zu nem Lock geschafft) EInmal standen wir nun schon Unvermeidliche, wie es gestern
aussah weiß ich nicht, aufjedenfall wieder gut. Auch vorgestern sah es gut aus.

Im moment ist es so. Mit totaler Übermacht lockt die Destro die ganzen Gebiete und wir dürfen dann
die 3 Festungen über 1 1/2h Stunden hinweg nacheinander Deffen. Das lustige ist auch, wir schaffen
es!

Trotz unterzahl. Warum nur? Weil die Order einfach mal PLANT! Wir sind Organisiert und wissen
mittlerweile wie man sich zu 50 gegen 150 Gegner wehren kann!

Denkt drüber nach


Grüße
Fire

ps. Da ich heute nimmer on komme, Flamed ruhig geht mir hinten vorbei


----------



## Sordak (31. Mai 2009)

Fireleaf schrieb:


> Ich werf mal Vorsichtig folgendes in den Raum:
> 
> Die Order wird auf den meisten Servern in Unterzahl sein.
> Nehmen wir mal Averland. Order definitiv in Unterzahl. Die Destros rushten uns Wochenlang,
> ...




Du hast doch den knall nit mehr gehört !!!

nur weil 90% der destros rufgeile spaten sind meint die averland order se hätte das RVR mit löffeln gefressen,weil die destros zu blöd sind ne festung zu nehmen.
auch für averland order gilt.wer lang genug rumheult bekommt den lutscherbonus und kann dann wieder mit 10+ KTs auflaufen,lol 

btw das wir vorgestern euren ganzen raid mit 3 kts aufgehalten haben lass ich ma aussen vor.dat kommt halt davon wenn man sich so gut organisiert das man andauerd sfz unterm arsch weggetapped bekommt ^^


----------



## Pente (31. Mai 2009)

Tja der Unterschied zwischen Ordnung und Zerstörung ist einfach, dass die Ordnung eine Lücke in der Stadtbelagerungsmechanik gefunden hat und diese auch fleissig nutzt um die Stadt zu locken. Ich mein das jetzt keinesfalls böse oder als Vorwurf. Es ist ihr gutes Recht denn im Grunde tun sie nichts verbotenes. Sie nutzen keine Bugs, alles was sie tun ist direkt nach dem Lock der zweiten Festung mit 2 Twink Kriegstrupps für das Szenario anmelden.

Die gewonnenen Szenarien treiben die Prozente unheimlich schnell in die Höhe und anders als beim Zonen-Lock-System gibt es bei der Stadtbelagerung keine Obergrenze wieviel % Szenarien maximal zum Lock beitragen können. Es ist schlichtweg also einfach mal total egal wieviel Leute die Unvermeidliche Stadt verteidigen solang non-stop ein Szenario am nächsten aufgeht und verloren wird.

Ein weiterer Fehler der Destro ist es einfach draußen zu stehen und zu warten bis die ersten Instanzen mal voll sind in der Hoffnung eine Instanz zu erwischen mit wenig Order. In dieser Wartezeit schließt die Order die PQ locker schon 1-2 Mal ab und das erklärt auch wie sie so enorm schnell auf 70% der Kontrolle und schließlich bereits nach 35min auf 100% kommen und die Stadt locken.

Im Grunde steht dahinter also keine massiv komplexe Organisation beim Raid innerhalb der Stadt sondern auf Seiten der Ordnung stecken sehr viele die persönliche Item-Gier zurück einfach um die Stadt schnellstmöglich zu locken um danach direkt Kriegsherren-Set zu farmen. Auf Destro-Seite denken die meisten ja leider nur daran wie sie selbst möglichst schnell und leicht an möglichst viele Invasor-Teile kommen.


----------



## HEILDICH (31. Mai 2009)

Ich war selber nicht dabei als die Stadt gelockt wurde, aber anscheinend sind die Portale vor dem Königsfight in dem sinne verbugt dass ein Großteil der Leute nen CtD hat oder zur Charauswahl fliegt. Und das ganze nicht nur einmal.


Die PQs in der Stadt buggen auch, da sie nicht resetten und man so nur Adell farmen kann. In einigen Instanzen wurden dann die PQs von einem GM resettet, in anderen hieß es das sie das nicht machen können...




genau das meinte ich mit dem suppurt von GOA/MYTHIC .
sie sollten mal einheitliche richtlinien schaffen(namensgebung , säcke) den wie schon geschrieben die gms können nicht mit zweierlei mass messen .
in gewissen pqs wird man zurückgesetzt und in anderen nicht was soll das ????


----------



## Sordak (31. Mai 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Tja der Unterschied zwischen Ordnung und Zerstörung ist einfach, dass die Ordnung eine Lücke in der Stadtbelagerungsmechanik gefunden hat und diese auch fleissig nutzt um die Stadt zu locken. Ich mein das jetzt keinesfalls böse oder als Vorwurf. Es ist ihr gutes Recht denn im Grunde tun sie nichts verbotenes. Sie nutzen keine Bugs, alles was sie tun ist direkt nach dem Lock der zweiten Festung mit 2 Twink Kriegstrupps für das Szenario anmelden.
> 
> Die gewonnenen Szenarien treiben die Prozente unheimlich schnell in die Höhe und anders als beim Zonen-Lock-System gibt es bei der Stadtbelagerung keine Obergrenze wieviel % Szenarien maximal zum Lock beitragen können. Es ist schlichtweg also einfach mal total egal wieviel Leute die Unvermeidliche Stadt verteidigen solang non-stop ein Szenario am nächsten aufgeht und verloren wird.
> 
> ...




tja das alles funzt aber auch nur wenn der gegner mitspielt.dafür braucht man keine tolle planung oder sonstwas.wenn keine BGs aufegen weil die gegenseite einfach nicht anmeldet dann hat mal 0 davon.
und wenn der gegner aus farmgeilheilt nicht in die inis geht weil man hofft in eine zu kommen wo weniger los ist,ist das dummheit.

einfachster weg en lock zu verhindern ist ganz klar,keine bgs anmelden und einfach immer im wachenspawn warten bis die gegenseite step2 der PQ erreicht hat.dann reichen sogar 2-3 gute gruppen um die 2 KTs auseinader zu schrauben.
hinzu kommt halt noch die farmgeilheit der eigenen seite,bzw der sogenanten random player die sich nicht organisieren wollen damit ganze organisierte KTs durch besetzten von plätzen in den inis auseinander reist.

man sieht also,man braucht für altdorf kein grosses spieleriches talent,solange sích die gegenseite nur dumm genug anstellt.

fazit: der endgame content ist so wie er ist total fürn arsch.


----------



## Pente (31. Mai 2009)

Ich sagte ja bereits das hat wenig mit guter Organisation zu tun. Wirklich verhindern, dass kein Szenario aufgeht kann man wohl kaum. Irgendwelche Spieler melden sich immer an. Noch dazu gibt es auch %-Punkte wenn man sich in der Szenario-Warteschlange befindet und kein Szenario aufgeht aufgrund von Gegnermangel. Klar nicht soviel wie ein gewonnenes Szenario aber wenn man mit 2 KTs anmeldet und keines aufgeht dann rechnet sich der Warte-Bonus mit der Zeit sicher auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ganze System muss hier einfach noch überdacht werden. So wie es aktuell ist, ist es einfach nicht ausgereift bzw nicht gut.

Die Invasions-PQs im 2. Step sind bei fairen 48vs48 schlichtweg unmachbar. Egal wie gut man das plant und taktisch koordiniert das kann einfach nicht gut gehen. Ein Kommandant, 4 Helden und 48 Gegner ... je nach Equipment sind für einige Spieler die Helden ja schon zuviel. Alles in allem ist das System der Invasions-PQs also ziemlicher Mist. Eine Möglichkeit wäre gewesen, dass sobald eine Fraktion Schritt 1 Abschließt die andere an ihrem Spawn festsitzt bis der Timer von Schritt 2 abgelaufen ist, d.h. zugleich zwar auch, dass man die vereinzelten Spieler noch töten muss die vor dem Schrittwechsel noch nicht am Spawn stehen aber das ist ja ok. So hätte man in Schritt 1 einen Wettlauf und in Schritt 2 dann relativ kurzen PvE-Fight und gut ist. Das würde dann auch wieder mehr taktische Tiefe in den ersten Schritt bringen weil dann beide Seiten wieder versuchen würden als Erster den Schritt zu absolvieren um dann auch alleine den 2. Schritt machen zu können. Momentan ist es ja eher so, dass die Verteidiger geradezu auf Schritt 2 warten um die Gegner dann zusammen mit dem Kommandanten und den Helden umzuhauen.

Die Szenarien dürfen auf gar keinen Fall den Pool bis auf 100% füllen. Das ist einfach totaler Quatsch. Da hat einer beim Konzipieren des Systems wohl gepennt. Das die Fraktion die merkt. dass man das ganze auch locken kann wenn man nur die Szenarien spielt, dies dann auch ausnützt hätte ja wohl mehr als klar sein müssen. Es liegt sicher nicht im Sinne des Konzepts das die Städteeroberung rein durch Szenarien entschieden wird und so ist es im Moment nunmal leider.


----------



## Sordak (31. Mai 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja bereits das hat wenig mit guter Organisation zu tun. Wirklich verhindern, dass kein Szenario aufgeht kann man wohl kaum. Irgendwelche Spieler melden sich immer an. Noch dazu gibt es auch %-Punkte wenn man sich in der Szenario-Warteschlange befindet und kein Szenario aufgeht aufgrund von Gegnermangel. Klar nicht soviel wie ein gewonnenes Szenario aber wenn man mit 2 KTs anmeldet und keines aufgeht dann rechnet sich der Warte-Bonus mit der Zeit sicher auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja ich erinner mal an die zeit vor dem domination lock.da wurde das locken der gebiete durch gezieltes nichtanmelden entweder über std hinaus gezögert oder ganz verhindert.das selbe trifft halt auch auf die Stadt BGs zu.die paar punkte die man bekommt durchs anmelden sind so dank der farmgeilen "randoms" so schnell wieder weg das man gar nicht erst anmelden braucht.

immo ist step 2 der hauptstädte nur schaffbar wenn der gegner total verblödet ist und die eigene seite sich mal zusammen reist und nicht nur an ruf und invasor farmen denkt.leider gibt es von beiden parteien auf averland destro seite mehr als genug.


----------



## Stancer (31. Mai 2009)

Um das mal zu erklären :

Es gibt 3 Phasen bei der Stadtbelagerung :

Phase 1 : Belagerung, Dauer 2Std , die Deffer müssen die Angreifer aus der Stadt werfen.
Phase 2 : Plünderung, Dauer 1Std, die Angreifer haben die Stadt teilweise unter ihrer Kontrolle, Deffer sind nicht mehr drin und müssen nun gegen die Unterkommandanten kämpfen
Phase 3 : Kriegsrecht, Dauer 17Std. Die Kommandanten sind besiegt, die Stadt komplett erobert, nur der König sitzt noch als letztes Widerstandsnest in seinem Thronsaal.

In Phase 3 kann man dann aber auch immernoch die PQ´s der Phase 1 und 2 erledigen, was wir in unserer Instanz z.b. gemacht haben.

Das die Hauptstadt solange offen ist finde ich ok, denn so hat jeder die Möglichkeit an ein Invasor/Kriegsherrenset zu kommen. Und es ist immerhin nen Riesenaufwand soweit zu kommen. Der Raid war lange geplant und die Orga perfekt, sowas sollte belohnt werden.

Für die Destros isses natürlich frustrierend aber ich sag mal, ihr hattet die letzten Wochen 3mal so viele Chancen dies ebenfalls zu tun aber geht in den AD Raids einfach zu unkontrolliert vor. Eigentlich sehe ich euch immer nur am Marktplatz rumzergen. Und was will man denn anderes machen ? Deffer bei Phasen 2 oder 3 zulassen ? Die Kommandanten killen auch so schon mit ihren AE´s die halbe WB, 1 Gruppe Deffer würde da ausreichen um es in einem Dauergewipe enden zu lassen. Phase 1 PQ geht mit 2 sehr guten WB´s gerade noch so aber die Kommandanten aus Phase 2 sind nochmal um einiges härter.

Mit 1.3 soll es übrigens geändert werden, das ab Phase 2 die Deffer nix mehr machen können. Dann soll es in Praag Festlager zum plündern geben, ka aber was die an Belohnung geben.

Bin ja gespannt wie die Destros nu reagieren. Denke die Motivation dürfte bei denen nun ziemlich im Keller sein. Hoffe ja nur nicht ihr macht wieder sowas bescheuertes wie RvR Streik...irgendwas läuft bei euch jedenfalls schief. Die nötigen Spieler habt ihr allemal, nur wollt ihr euch offenbar nicht zusammen raufen.


----------



## Cembrotta (31. Mai 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Die nötigen Spieler habt ihr allemal, nur wollt ihr euch offenbar nicht zusammen raufen.




Genau das ist das Problem

kein Zusammenhalt jeder macht sein Ding.

Respekt wie ihr Ordler nach unzähligen Altdorf angriffen euch zusammengerauft habt und nun in der Unvermeidlichen ein Destro bier trinken könnt xD


----------



## El Homer (31. Mai 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Was eine Massenpanik..
> 
> Der Raid heute war von langer Hand geplant und ist die Rache für 20 Mal oder mehr Altdorf in den letzten Wochen.
> 
> ...


/SIGN



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (31. Mai 2009)

Naja aber ehrlich gesagt finde ich 17 Stundne zu viel.
Wenn man den Koenig net nach 2-3 Stunden packt, packt man den auch nicht in 17...
Man farmt praktisch nur mit Randoms PQ1 oder wenns geht PQ 2, und das ist sowas von langweilig.
Man sollte dann die Scs wieder fuers T4 freigeben.
Nach 1-2 Stunden PQ farmen haben die meisten naemlich keine Lust mehr ( vor allen Dingen wenn die Ranged net an Adell rangehn etc.).
Und den Destros mein Beileid.
Die haben ja jetzt nichts zu tuen gehabt.
Waere das Morgens passiert ( so wie geplant; Raid wurde wegen Serverwartung verschoben auf Mittags), waere das noch schlimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Hasnair, genervter Weißer Löwe auf dem Server Erengrad.


----------



## Yanotoshi (31. Mai 2009)

> Was eine Massenpanik..
> 
> Der Raid heute war von langer Hand geplant und ist die Rache für 20 Mal oder mehr Altdorf in den letzten Wochen.
> 
> ...



Also 1. Klar ihr seid ja sooo wenig und Karl Franz ist in wirklichkeit der Weihnachtsmann und tchar zanek ist eigentlich ein Osterhase, ich weiß nicht wie oft ihr in den letzten beiden Wochen in IC standet und wir teilweise nur mit viel Glück step 2 verhindern konnten und Okay es war ein Raidtag, aber bei uns waren schon einige On, trotzdem habt ihr uns überrannt, also ist  die Behauptung das Order auf Erengrad weniger sind schlicht und einfach *falsch*  (Achtung meine Meinung, Meine Erfahrung !)

2. Gnade von Order? shit ich habe selbst Order gespielt, Gnade sowas gibts? ich versuch alles klein zu hauen was rot ist und wenn ich dich sehe versuche ich dir auch Zertrümmern oder meine Dolche in den Rücken zu rammen und mich daran zu erfreuen das schon wieder son Order Hund krepiert ist (Nicht auf dich bezogen einfach das Gefühl von einem Kill und die damit verbundene Freude, will damit niemanden beileidigen ! )

3. Mal etwas anderes, ich finde die Stadtplanung von IC total bescheuert, an den neuralgischen Punkten, den Eingängen reichen 2-3 gute BWs , damit dort erstmal Chaos herrscht und man da feststeckt + AoE kommt man da absolut nicht durch und es ist auch sinnlos es zu versuchen, da ist altdorf etwas besser zu deffen und auch einfacher, imho

4.Aber auch von mir gz, mich würde nur Interessieren, wie weit die Order eigentlich gekommen ist.Und wieveil % Tchar'zanek hatte oder ist er downgegangen? war heut noch nicht Online


----------



## EisblockError (31. Mai 2009)

Garet schrieb:


> Nun ja, dies ist ein wenig ein "Heul-Thread", denn das Spiel wurde an einem Samstag-Abend zu einem PvE-Spiel degradiert. SCs gehen nicht, RvR besteht nur noch im Abfangen von Order-Spieler in der CW - wirklich Abendfüllend. O.k. dann kann man auch mal was anderes machen, aber kann es wirklich Sinn und Zweck des Spiels sein, dass kein RvR mehr für die Unterlegenen möglich ist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Entwickler haben gesagt: PvE udn RvR sind vermischt, man muss große Schlachten führen um manche PvE Inhalte freizuschalten.
So kämpft man sich durch RvR zur Hauptstadt des Gegners, doch was dann kommt ist reines PvE.

So ist es halt.


----------



## Pymonte (31. Mai 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Für die Destros isses natürlich frustrierend aber ich sag mal, ihr hattet die letzten Wochen 3mal so viele Chancen dies ebenfalls zu tun aber geht in den AD Raids einfach zu unkontrolliert vor. Eigentlich sehe ich euch immer nur am Marktplatz rumzergen. Und was will man denn anderes machen ? Deffer bei Phasen 2 oder 3 zulassen ? Die Kommandanten killen auch so schon mit ihren AE´s die halbe WB, 1 Gruppe Deffer würde da ausreichen um es in einem Dauergewipe enden zu lassen. Phase 1 PQ geht mit 2 sehr guten WB´s gerade noch so aber die Kommandanten aus Phase 2 sind nochmal um einiges härter.



Das hat derzeit dennoch nix mit guter Orga zu tun. Ihr schickt einfach massiv Twinks ins Szenario... nciht umsonst geht das Ding alle paar Sekunden auf als Destro, wenn mans ich dafür anmeldet. Das System muss einfach entfernt bzw angepasst werden. Damit dann auch das können im T4 und nicht im imbalanced T1-3 entscheidet. Wir haben genug Organisation und Leute auf Destro Seite um AD TÄGLICH zu raiden.  das hat also nix mit Unvermögen unsererseits zu tun. Der einzige Unterschied zwischen Ordnung und Zerstörung ist derzeit: Zerstörung erobert 2 Festungen und belagert dann AD, durch verwinkelteres Städte Design, unmögliche Spawnplätze des PQ2 Bosses (schön nah an den feindlichen 30k Elite Wachen) usw schafft man bis zu 90% vom Lock, dann ist entweder die Zeit rum oder Order Twinks melden sich massiv fürs Szenario an (Eroberungs% fallen teilweise um bis zu 20% dadurch) oder alle haben einen CtD in der Zone. Wobei das natürlich beide Seiten betrifft. Aber wenn man dann wieder in eine Instanz kommt hat order nun plötzlich 60-70% wieder eingenommen. Wobei das in der IC ja auch so ist, nur umgekehrt. 

Alles in allem muss man die Stadtbelagerung massiv überarbeiten.

ich würd mir das eher so vorstellen: Scenarios geben bis max 10% Einfluss. Die Stadt PQs werden überarbeitet. Es gibt 5 PQ Schritte. Schritt 1 Eindringen in die Stadt. Leichter Vorteil für die Angreifer (schließlich sind sie bis dahin gekommen), sie müssen nur den 1. Spawnplatz erstürmen, dabei möglichst viele feindliche Spieler vernichten und den Platz X Minuten halten. Verteidiger haben die Aufgabe natürlich auch, nur das sie eben von der anderen Seite kommen. Schaffen die Deffer, dass die Angreifer nicht Fuß fassen können, gibts erst mal nen massiven Punkte Schub für die Deffer (deshalb sollen die Angreifer auch einen leichten Vorteil haben). Dies stellt einfach dar, dass der Angriff nun in die Stadt getragen wird. Gibts da keine Organisation, dann kann man auch gern den Stadtangriff frühzeitig verhindern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PQ2 sieht folgendermaßen aus: Angreifer haben PQ 1 gewonnen, PQ läuft ab wie die bisherige PQ 1, mit Plündern und Brandschatzen, bzw löschen und schützen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deffer haben PQ1 gewonnen, dann haben sie nun die Chance die Destros aus "ihrer" Instanz zu treiben, was nochmal massiv Punkte geben würde. Auch hier wären die Angreifer im Vorteil. PQ1 stelt also alles in allem wirklich nur das Eindringen in die Stadt dar. Wird diese PQ 2 vom Angreifer gewonnen startet das ganze mit PQ1 von vorne, bis der Angreifer weiter kommt oder der Statdraid zuende ist. Wird PQ2 vom Angreifer erfolgreich abgeschlossen, dann folgt PQ 3: Beide Kommandanten (Angreifer und Deffer) marschieren langsam zu einem Punkt und bekämpfen sich dort. Die Spieler müssen nun schnellstmöglich den feindlichen Kommandaten erlegen. Dadurch hat man den RvR Part noch, aber dieses Abwarten fällt weg und das Verstecken hinter den Hero Wachen auch. Wäre dann sozusagen Tomb of the Vulture King... nur eben in groß und mit 2 statt einem Boss Mob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Stribt der feindliche Kommandant bekommt die eigene Seite natürlich einen massiven Punkte Schub zum locken (bzw befreien) der Stadt. 

Nun geht das System in P2 über. Nachwievor Plünderung, allerdings auch hier mehr RvR. Die feindlcihen Spieler haben die Chance, wenn sie PQ1 (diesmal ohne Vorteil) schaffen, in die feindliche Plünderungszone einzudringen und dort zu stören. Wenn die Stadt dann in P3 geht erfolgt, statt wie bisher nichts, die Rückeroberung der eigenen Stadt. Die letzte PQ in der Haupstadt ermöglicht den Deffern auch wieder um die Tore ihrer Stadt und Zitadelle zu kämpfen, wenn sie jetzt allerdings erfolgreich sind, wir das Zeitfenster für den Bossfight des Angreifers herabgesetzt. Dies erschwert die Begegnung natürlich ungemein (bis dahin sollten die Encounter Bugfrei sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und gibt den Deffern auch noch was zu tun. Alternativ (oder zusätzlich) könnten alle T4 Zonen, die nicht zur Haupstadt gehören (also derzeit Orks/Dawi und Asur/Druchii) wieder angegriffen werden. Allerdings nur bis zur mittleren Zone. Auch das hätte Einfluss auf die P3 Dauer. Wenn der Feind schließlich wieder auf dem Vormarsch ist, sollte man sich selbt vielleicht auch lieber beeilen.

Naja, sicherlich nicht komplett, aber mit den "Invader" Instanzen usw kommen auch ein paar neue Features, die man in den Stadtfights einbauen kann.


----------



## DerTingel (31. Mai 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Bin ja gespannt wie die Destros nu reagieren. Denke die Motivation dürfte bei denen nun ziemlich im Keller sein. Hoffe ja nur nicht ihr macht wieder sowas bescheuertes wie RvR Streik...irgendwas läuft bei euch jedenfalls schief. Die nötigen Spieler habt ihr allemal, nur wollt ihr euch offenbar nicht zusammen raufen.



die nötigen spieler haben wir im moment nunmal nicht. etliche destros spielen order auf anderen servern oder haben sich bis 1.3 verabschiedet. als es die tage nur noch ein umkämpftes gebiet gab, standen in der letzten burg nichtmal 2kt zum deffen. es war einfach niemand da...und so sieht es im moment dauernd aus. beim festungsdeff standen wir mit 9mann in der festung...da hab ich keine fragen mehr.
ich will nicht eure organisation und engagement mit den twinks klein reden, aber wenn keine gegner da sind, dann kann so eine aktion garnicht scheitern. 
mfg

&#8364;: und auch wenn einige es unfair finden, ich denke mal es ist bald wieder mit einem bonus für die erengrad destros zu rechnen...nicht dass ich es mir wünsche, aber wenn nicht bald n paar destros zurückkehren wird es so kommen.
ach ja, n paar screens wären mal nett. fände es mal interessant zu sehen wo der königskampf stattfindet und wie es dort aussieht.


----------



## minimitmit (31. Mai 2009)

BTW:

AD ist grade nach dem Raid derbst verbuggt:
Alle NPCs sind feindlich und koennen net angeklickt werden...


----------



## Topaz (31. Mai 2009)

Vandergroth schrieb:


> Hmm...
> 
> Bezüglich dem unglaublich weisen Spruch "...dann muß die Destro halt besser deffen...." mal so ein paar Kleinigkeiten am Rande:
> 
> ...




Hör ich hier ein leises "Mami"?



Ich spiele seit 2002 DAoC war immer in den DAoC-Foren in den RvR Threads unterwegs, aber so jämmerlich geheult hat noch keiner...
Ich frage mich ernsthaft ob du beim schreiben des Beitrags nicht Tränen in den Augen hattest.
So ein Mist aber auch, immer sind die anderen Schuld und haben soooo viel bessere Sachen.
Du bist wie ein Kleinkind im Sandkasten.


----------



## Thurgom (31. Mai 2009)

Topaz, genau das selbe hab ich auch gedacht. Wobei ich sagen muss, bei dem Satz sind bei mir auch ein paar Tränen gekullert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Wie soll man ein Keep deffen, daß von Chars überrant wird, die a) doppelt so viel Leben, b) doppelt so viel Heilung und c) doppelt so viel Schaden haben und machen?"

Mit Abstand einer der lustigesten posts seid langem....


----------



## Thoraros (31. Mai 2009)

Eine Alternative ist ja bald in Sicht (wenn die Hauptstadt gefallen ist):




> F: Wenn eine Kampagne erfolgreich beendet wurde und eine Hauptstadt in den Status „Erobert“ wechselt, wie kommt dann die Verliererfraktion an Expeditionsressourcen?
> A: Als Reaktion auf die Neuigkeit, dass ihre Fraktion kurz vor der Bezwingung des feindlichen Königs steht, werden Teile der konkurrierenden Armeen (entweder die der Ordnung oder der Zerstörung) Festlager in Praag errichten, um sich an der Kriegsbeute zu laben. Wenn z.B. Altdorf erobert wurde, werden die Streitkräfte der Zerstörung frühzeitig ihre Siegesfeier beginnen. Egal welche Fraktion eine Hauptstadt erobert, die Festlichkeiten werden immer irgendwo im RvR-Gebiet von Praag ausgetragen.
> Mitglieder der Fraktion, deren Hauptstadt erobert wurde, können diese Festlager überfallen, die Köpfe der Möchtegern-Sieger einschlagen und ihre unrechtmäßigen Errungenschaften als Expeditionsressourcen beanspruchen.



http://www.war-europe.com/#/grabbag/?gbag=46&lang=de


----------



## Thanogrim (31. Mai 2009)

Och Leute. Ihr klingt mit eurem Mimimi genauso wie die Order mit ihrem. 

Wann merken denn endlich alle, dass die Klassen keine reine Mirrors sind, sondern eben unterschiedliche Klassen. Und die Bugs nutzen Order wie Destruction gleichermaßen aus.

Der Löwe schlägt einen zu Punkt X. Dafür habt ihr 2 AE Pulls und Order nur einen. Die Jünger scheinen für uns unkaputtbar. Die Sigmars für euch. Die BW können ganze Gruppen wipen, die Sorcs auch.

Spielt halt mal nen Sigmar oder nen BW. Dann merkt ihr mal, dass das ebenso schwer ist wie nen DoK oder nen Zaubi zu spielen.

Und wir mussten uns über Wochen jeden Nachmittag zwischen 13 und 17 Uhr AD-Raids gefallen lassen. Nun haben wir es mal in 2 Tagen geschafft, die US auf 1 Stern zu bringen. Das lag aber daran, dass viele auf den T4 Content verzichtet haben, damit sie T3 Szenarien machen konnten. Mir hat es persönlich viel Spaß gemacht, weil sich Destru auf Kämpfe eingelassen hat und nicht nur immer im Tempel war.

Kriegsrecht war danach eher langweilig. Hätte mir da doch mehr PvP Möglichkeit gewünscht.


----------



## Thoraros (31. Mai 2009)

Richtig, die Klassen teilen sich nur die Aufgabe und haben nicht die komplett gleichen Spells ...


----------



## DerTingel (31. Mai 2009)

das problem ist wohl, dass sich manche persönlich angegriffen fühlen wenn ihre fraktion mal verliert...sie haben einfach schwierigkeiten mal zu akzeptieren dass die andere seite in dem moment einfach besser war, deshalb MUSS die andere fraktion ja imba sein. 
aber leute, es ist nur ein spiel...es geht hier weder um den weltfrieden noch um irgendwas anderes, sondern nur um den spielspaß. wenn ihr ihn nicht habt, ihr vom spiel gefrustet seid, dann hört halt auf.
mfg


----------



## Skathloc (31. Mai 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> die nötigen spieler haben wir im moment nunmal nicht. etliche destros spielen order auf anderen servern oder haben sich bis 1.3 verabschiedet. als es die tage nur noch ein umkämpftes gebiet gab, standen in der letzten burg nichtmal 2kt zum deffen. es war einfach niemand da...und so sieht es im moment dauernd aus. beim festungsdeff standen wir mit 9mann in der festung...da hab ich keine fragen mehr.
> ich will nicht eure organisation und engagement mit den twinks klein reden, aber wenn keine gegner da sind, dann kann so eine aktion garnicht scheitern.
> mfg


Seltsam das während wir die Festung raiden um die 2 DestroKTs unsere Nachzügler farmen. Was die restlichen Destros machen die bei euren AD-Raids da sind weiß ich nicht. (?WTJ? / ?ja nicht deffen, man könnte ja sterben?)
Das Spieler bis 1.3 weg sind hat Order genauso. Bei uns in der Gilde sinds meineswissens schon 5-7 Leute von ~40. Das Problem ist einfach der AOE-Krampf im RVR, viele Melees haben dadrauf einfach keinen Bock mehr. Vor allem Tanks die in 3-5 Sekunden down gehen im Sorc-AE-Spam sehen keinen Sinn ins RVR zu gehen.




DerTingel schrieb:


> &#8364;: und auch wenn einige es unfair finden, ich denke mal es ist bald wieder mit einem bonus für die erengrad destros zu rechnen...nicht dass ich es mir wünsche, aber wenn nicht bald n paar destros zurückkehren wird es so kommen.
> ach ja, n paar screens wären mal nett. fände es mal interessant zu sehen wo der königskampf stattfindet und wie es dort aussieht.


Wenn der Bonus wieder kommen sollte, wird vermutlich 90% der Order erstmal in den Streik treten, da der Bonus nicht gerechtfertigt ist. 
Destro hat wochenlang täglich PVE-Raids gemacht um noch vor dem Mittag in AD zu stehen. Und Nachmittags waren sie dann manchmal nochmal kurz vor AD. (ich erinnere da gerne an einen Raid zur Primetime wo 150 Destros das West-Keep in Eataine angriffen während in Kadrintal die Festungszone rammelvoll war. Bei Ostkeep warens dann in Eataine 300+ Destros) Entscheidend mehr aktive Spieler im T4 hat Order auch nicht. das dürften auch so um die 300-400 sein.
Jetzt plötzlich wird Destro nach meinem Empfinden immer weniger aktiv. Ob das nur daran liegt das ich jetzt nurnoch abends spielen kann außer am WE, oder da sie ihr Invasor/Eroberer voll haben oder keinen Bock auf die Lagparty in AD haben kann ich nicht sagen. Aber zahlenmäßig unterlegen seit ihr auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Nenjo27 (31. Mai 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja bereits das hat wenig mit guter Organisation zu tun. Wirklich verhindern, dass kein Szenario aufgeht kann man wohl kaum. Irgendwelche Spieler melden sich immer an. Noch dazu gibt es auch %-Punkte wenn man sich in der Szenario-Warteschlange befindet und kein Szenario aufgeht aufgrund von Gegnermangel. Klar nicht soviel wie ein gewonnenes Szenario aber wenn man mit 2 KTs anmeldet und keines aufgeht dann rechnet sich der Warte-Bonus mit der Zeit sicher auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Am besten mal in den offiziellen Foren Vorschläge dazu machen. Sich hier darüber zu streiten bringt nix.


----------



## HuhuIhrs (31. Mai 2009)

Also zur Zahlenmäßigen Überlegenheit rate ich den Destros sich mal in den frühen Morgenstunden einzuloggen. 
Da rennt man regelmäßig in einen Destrozerg rein.

Und wenn man Nachts zergt kann man MIttags halt nicht deffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (31. Mai 2009)

HuhuIhrs schrieb:


> Also zur Zahlenmäßigen Überlegenheit rate ich den Destros sich mal in den frühen Morgenstunden einzuloggen.
> Da rennt man regelmäßig in einen Destrozerg rein.
> 
> Und wenn man Nachts zergt kann man MIttags halt nicht deffen.
> ...



Frühe Morgenstunden=Nachts, was du meinst ist wohl eher früher Vormittag.

Zudem sind mir, aus sogar recht glaubwürdigen Quellen, Gerüchte zu Ohren gekommen die besagen das gewisse Leute, auch wenn es beinahe unfassbar ist, zeitlich durch Beruf/Schule/Kinder/Lernen für Studium und so weiter einfach eingeschränkt sind und eben nicht von 08:00Uhr-14:00 Uhr spielen können.....


----------



## rootsgrass (31. Mai 2009)

buuuh...jetzt hats ma eine Fraktion geschafft...und die andere ( wir ) kucken halt ma in die Röhre. Tja selber schuld wie ich finde, wie soll ma ungeeinnt auch was dagegen tun ?

Aso ich finds gut dass die Order des gepackt hat...wer weiss vielleicht schaffen wir s ja auch mal.

Ich hatte schon immer den Eindruck dass Order um einiges besser organisiert ist, und dort auch nicht immer alles in "  du nab,,,,du Idiot " endet, den Eindruck hatte ich schon auf Middenland, als ich na bei Edraithul  Destro war. Und sowieso geht die Welt jetzt unter ?? Geht weiter im Spiel, hehe jetzt hätte die Destro wenigstens ma wieder ne vernünftige Aufgabe die man zusammen bewältigen muss......die Stadt wieder hochkloppen. Und ann wenn angegriffen wird, sich halt mal der vermeintlichen Übermacht stellen ( übermacht meine ich jetzt einfach ma das organisatorische ), und ned BEI NEM DEFF warten biss man i9 ne leichte INI reinkann, des könnt ihr beim AltdorfRaid machen......aber ja ist halt schwer den Sinn eines Deffs zu sehen, wenn man n " Itembrett " vorm Kopf hat....Beutel, Beutel , Beutel....

so long....Horden der Zerstörung, lasst uns ma zusammenspielen.


Ok, dass jetzt theoretisch gar nix mehr gehen würde wenn Tchaar liegt, ist ein bisschen doof konzipiert von Mythic, aber das merken die auch noch hoffe ich.


----------



## Garet Jax (31. Mai 2009)

Also Organisation hin und her, wenn es möglich ist durch massiven Twink-Einsatz im T3 das T4 End-Content is so einem Maße zu beeinflussen, hat das Ganze für mich nix mehr mit einfachem Spiel zu tun, sondern ufert in einer "komplexen" Wissenschaft des Lockens und der Erreichung des End-Contents dadurch aus.

Ich selber spiele einen Char - zwar auf RR56 - abr ich habe keinen Twink und auch keine Lust einen hoch zu spielen. Es kann auch nich Sinn sein dies machen zu müssen, um auf T4 Einfluss nehmen zu können.

Wenn jetzt durch 1.3 das Ganze noch mehr Richtung PvE-Content geht, werde ich das Spiel nicht weiterspielen - wieso auch? Ich will ein schnelles RvR-Spiel ohne maximiertes PvE.
Ja Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten - ist schon wahr. Aber so wie sich das Spiel im Moment entwickelt, hat es nichts mit dem kurzweiligen RvR-Spiel zu tun, weswegen ich mir WAR zugelegt habe.

Im Moment scheint es ja wirklich so auszusehen, dass es sich bei WAR um kein einfaches RvR-Spiel mehr handelt, in dem man einfach einloggt und Spaß hat, sondern in dem man mit Hilfe mehrerer Twinks und komplexerer Lockmechanismen das End-Content erreicht.

Deswegen haben ich mir WAR bestimmt nicht zugelegt. Und es wird viele geben, die das ähnlich sehen. Also wenn es Richtung totalem PvE geht oder man Twinks im T3 haben muss, um das End-Content zu sichern, ist das nicht das Spiel, welches ich begonnen habe.

Grüße

Garet Jax


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (1. Juni 2009)

Garet schrieb:


> Aber so wie sich das Spiel im Moment entwickelt, hat es nichts mit dem kurzweiligen RvR-Spiel zu tun, weswegen ich mir WAR zugelegt habe.



Die Kunst ist es doch, beide zu bedienen, das gelingt WoW z.B sehr gut. 

Es gibt nun vllt. Leute, die bei WAR aufhören weil es nicht "kurzweilig" ist. Aber wie viele Leute haben aufgehört, weil es einfach zu wenig Content gibt und man an manchen Tagen ingame "nichts zu tun" hat? Ich hab z.B seit Freitagabend bei Warhammer Online nichts zu tun. Da man im RVR derzeit keine Chance hat, und gestern ja auch die Hauptstadt 18h belagert wurde. Ich glaube die greifen gerade wieder unsere 1 Stern Hauptstadt an ^^

Außerdem solltest du nicht meckern hier nehmen PVE und die Items daraus ja keinen so großen Einfluss auf das PVP wie in anderen Spielen. In anderen MMORPGs wird das Equip mit jeder neuen Instanz viel stärker, eben damit auch Leute die die letzte Instanz nicht gemacht haben nicht einfach 1-2 Instanzen überspringen können. Somit hat man dann bei diesen Spielen auch immer den Zwang, sein Equip zu verbessern, da man sonst im PVP keine Chance hat.

Hier gibts Behütung, eine einfach geniale Idee von Mythic. Man kann PVE Content aufeinander aufbauen (Behütung von Instanz X wird für Instanz Y benötigt) ohne aber das Equip von den Stats her zu gut machen zu müssen in den neuen Instanzen, man packt einfach Behütung drauf und fertig. Hier hat man definitiv keinen so großen Nachteil, wenn man mit Auslöscher-Set im PVP gegen jemanden mit Invasoren Set antreten muss, der einzige Vorteil ist wohl der RR und die damit verbundenen Aufwertungen. Bei WoW z.B wenn jemand T6 Set hat und der andere Spieler T8 (also 2 Stufen weiter), sieht man kein Land da die Stats mit jedem neuen Set extrem zulegen da Blizzard so etwas wie Behütung nicht im Spiel hat und einfach gezwungen ist, die Stats dann extrem anzuheben um den PVE Content weiter zu entwickeln.

Die einzige Schwäche an dem Behütungssystem (wenig Itemvielfalt, weil jeder Krempel mit Behütung trägt) wird nun mit 1.3 ausgebügelt, endlich ist Behütung an den Char gebunden und man kann tragen worauf man Lust hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach grandios das System mit der Behütung, wenn die Coder bei Mythic nur halb so gut wären wie die kreativen Köpfe, dann wäre Warhammer Online ein exzellentes MMORPG.



rootsgrass schrieb:


> buuuh...jetzt hats ma eine Fraktion geschafft...und die andere ( wir ) kucken halt ma in die Röhre. Tja selber schuld wie ich finde, wie soll ma ungeeinnt auch was dagegen tun ?



Also ich hab keinen T3 lvl 30 Twink um einen Hauptstadtraid voran zu bringen, und habe auch nicht vor, so einen zu erstellen. Also geeint oder nicht, so lange die Entscheidung in T2-T3 fällt, bringt alles nichts.

Das die Hauptstadtraids in T2 und T3 entschieden werden, ist der größte Witz der MMORPG Geschichte, und zeigt mal wieder, was für ein Sauhaufen da bei Mythic arbeitet, so etwas müsste INNERHALB VON STUNDEN per Hotfix geändert werden, aber nein, man lässt es wirklich Monate in dem Zustand Oo


----------



## Thanogrim (1. Juni 2009)

Fakt ist, dass Destru sich unmögliche Zeiten aussuchen für ihre raids. Heute Nacht um 3 Uhr war noch mächtig Action in Reikland und wir haben es nicht mit 3 WBs geschafft, euch aus dem Keep zu boxen. So viel zu "zu wenig Destru". Die AD Raids zur Mittagszeit mit mehreren Warbands sprechen auch dafür...

Wir haben Freitag Abend und Samstag tagsüber geraidet. Entweder haben die Destrus auf Erengrad einen sehr anderen Rhythmus oder sie kriegen nichts gebacken zu normalen Zeiten im Moment.
Das liegt aber nicht an einer generellen Unterzahl oder an zu wenig Beteiligung allgemein oder an zu vielen imba Orderklassen. Es liegt schlicht und einfach an zu geringer Beteiligung zu "normalen" Zeiten.


----------



## Jelarina (1. Juni 2009)

mal an alle die rumflamen dass die stadtbelagerung so lange geht HALLO das ist ein rvr spiel d.h. man sollte möglichst vorher verhindern dass die stadt fällt und die stadt komplett verteidigen 

ps vote for belagerung bis eine partei 100% hat


----------



## Pymonte (1. Juni 2009)

Thanogrim schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass Destru sich unmögliche Zeiten aussuchen für ihre raids. Heute Nacht um 3 Uhr war noch mächtig Action in Reikland und wir haben es nicht mit 3 WBs geschafft, euch aus dem Keep zu boxen. So viel zu "zu wenig Destru". Die AD Raids zur Mittagszeit mit mehreren Warbands sprechen auch dafür...
> 
> Wir haben Freitag Abend und Samstag tagsüber geraidet. Entweder haben die Destrus auf Erengrad einen sehr anderen Rhythmus oder sie kriegen nichts gebacken zu normalen Zeiten im Moment.
> Das liegt aber nicht an einer generellen Unterzahl oder an zu wenig Beteiligung allgemein oder an zu vielen imba Orderklassen. Es liegt schlicht und einfach an zu geringer Beteiligung zu "normalen" Zeiten.


Normale zeiten? holla, ich spiele lieber Nachts als am Wochenende, vor allem wenn an diesem WE Pfingsten ist :O

Vormittags raide ich auch ned, höchstens mal am frühen Nachmittag, wenn ich keine Vorlesung hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerTingel (1. Juni 2009)

Thanogrim schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass Destru sich unmögliche Zeiten aussuchen für ihre raids. Heute Nacht um 3 Uhr war noch mächtig Action in Reikland und wir haben es nicht mit 3 WBs geschafft, euch aus dem Keep zu boxen. So viel zu "zu wenig Destru". Die AD Raids zur Mittagszeit mit mehreren Warbands sprechen auch dafür...



jo, haben uns auch gefragt was ihr da gemacht habt. es waren 100(!!!!!) angreifer am keep und maximal 50deffer im und ums keep...für mich auch unverständlich, aber ihr habts nicht geschafft. kamt aber auch immer wie die lämmer auf der schlachtbank die treppe hoch. ich schätze einfach mal, die afk-sticky leute haben euch da einen erfolg vermiest, und nicht die angeblichen massen an destros in der burg, die definitiv nicht vorhanden waren. die tankwall z.b. bestand aus lediglich ca. 5tanks. und das ist fakt...oder hast du ein addon mit dem du durch mauern schauen kannst und genau nachgezählt hast wieviele destro massen dort in der burg waren?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber die diskrepanz zwischen der gefühlten anzahl und der reellen ist schon komisch und bezeichnend. "wir hatten keine chance, also MÜSSEN es mehr leute gewesen sein." dass ihr euch einfach ungeschickt angestellt habt, kommt natürlich nicht in frage. aber war schon spaßig. der counter für die quest zum brugdeffen ist grad mal bei 3 angekommen, und schon war die quest erledigt. 
mfg


----------



## artemis820 (1. Juni 2009)

man sollte den threadtitel ändern das sind keine 17h ka wer euch solche märchen immer auftischt
da heult nur wieder irgendjemand der weder dabei war noch wirklich ahnung hat


----------



## Garet Jax (1. Juni 2009)

artemis820 schrieb:


> man sollte den threadtitel ändern das sind keine 17h ka wer euch solche märchen immer auftischt
> da heult nur wieder irgendjemand der weder dabei war noch wirklich ahnung hat



Stimmt, mit dem Stadt-Deff waren es sogar mehr als 17h!


----------



## Skathloc (1. Juni 2009)

artemis820 schrieb:


> man sollte den threadtitel ändern das sind keine 17h ka wer euch solche märchen immer auftischt
> da heult nur wieder irgendjemand der weder dabei war noch wirklich ahnung hat



Jo stimmt waren 18h. Phase 3 dauert numal so lang. 

Die Phase dient eigentlich dazu sich mit Kriegsherren auszurüsten, um dann den König zu legen, da aber die Phase2-PQ nicht resettet haben, konnte man mit Instanzsprüngen vielleicht 3-4 Mal beide machen. Da selbst nach der Schlafenspause keine neuen Inis aufgingen sondern die alten wieder genutzt wurden obwohl diese stundenlang leer waren, ging da auch nichts.


----------



## Miracolax (1. Juni 2009)

Skathloc schrieb:


> Jo stimmt waren 18h. Phase 3 dauert numal so lang.



lol, und ihr wollt im Ernst der Aussenwelt verklickern das 18h (die ja nunmal in Phase 3 "so lange dauern") casualfreundlich sind?


----------



## zadros (2. Juni 2009)

Für mich der einzige Wehrmutstropfen:

1. Lock der Festungen innerhalb von 5 Minuten je Festung, dank unglaublich dicken Toren und der Lord tankbar auf dem Balkon (Zitat GM: Wir dürfen trotz Screenshots nichts machen, ausser wir sind gerade vor Ort und schauen uns das an. - Bitte meinerseits sich den 2. Festungsraid anzusehen - Antwort darauf: dafür habe ich momentan keine Zeit)
2. Lock der City in 21 Minuten dank 100% Contribution durch T3 SC - Wir haben in unserer Stadtinstanz 2 PQ's geschaft und alles an Order dort drin gemoscht, aber das hat wohl 0 Auswirkung
3. 18 Stunden kein RvR möglich in einem RvR Spiel - für mich ein absolutes K.O. Kriterium

Ich finde die kompletten 18 Stunden sollten auch die Gegner noch in die Stadt kommen, so gestaltet sich das alles viel spannender!
Für lahmen Item-Grind kann ich auch WoW spielen!


----------



## Skathloc (2. Juni 2009)

Wenn man es nicht schafft, 2 Festungen zu deffen (das das möglich ist haben wir euch ja gezeigt), und aus irgendwelchen Gründen keine Twinks im T3 hat um das Szenario zu gewinnen obwohl schon länger BEKANNT ist das es viel mehr zählt als alles andere, darf man jetzt nich meckern, dass andere die eben die Spielmechanik besser voll ausschöpfen mal die Stadt erobern. (selber bin ich aber auch dafür das der Einfluss von Szs reduziert wird)

Viele von der Order haben sich eben Twinks erstellt um die Stadt zu locken, da sie kein Invasorzeug brauchen. Vielleicht sollten ein paar der aktiven Destros das gleiche machen.




Miracolax schrieb:


> lol, und ihr wollt im Ernst der Aussenwelt verklickern das 18h (die ja nunmal in Phase 3 "so lange dauern") casualfreundlich sind?


Als Angreifer: Man muss ja nicht die ganzen 18 in der Stadt sein.
Als Verteidiger: Da haste Recht, aber mit 1.3 kann man dann ja in Praag Resourcen für die Länder der Toten farmen, ob einem das mehr taugt ist natürlich ne andere Frage.


----------



## zadros (2. Juni 2009)

Skathloc schrieb:


> Wenn man es nicht schafft, 2 Festungen zu deffen (das das möglich ist haben wir euch ja gezeigt), und aus irgendwelchen Gründen keine Twinks im T3 hat um das Szenario zu gewinnen obwohl schon länger BEKANNT ist das es viel mehr zählt als alles andere, darf man jetzt nich meckern, dass andere die eben die Spielmechanik besser voll ausschöpfen mal die Stadt erobern. (selber bin ich aber auch dafür das der Einfluss von Szs reduziert wird)



keine Kritik an der Order sondern an der vergrützten Spielmechanik und zu eurem Raidzeitpunkt waren leider viele Destros wohl draussen an der Sonne, so kam es kaum zum def...

Es ist auch immer eine Frage der Massen - wie viele sind da und wie viele kommen noch zur Festung bevor Ordnung schon drinnen steht... es kann nicht sein, dass ein FESTUNGSTOR innerhalb von 1.5 Minuten aufgeklopft ist das gilt aber für BEIDE Seiten.

Ich kann nur von unserer Ally reden ( ca 400 Leute ) davon waren an dem Zeitpunkt nur 17 online und die waren nicht schnell genug bei der Festung, dann später in der Stadt waren wir 1 KT und haben dort alles besiegt - gut das ist nur eine Instanz, aber es kann ja nicht sein, dass man durch MASSE im T3 eine Stadt erobert, obwohl die Verteidigung in der Stadt gewinnt?

Wie gesagt es soll KEINE Kritik an der Ordnung sein - gratz euch allen Beteiligten - sondern eben am Spielsystem, dass nicht gerade motivierend ist, wenn man als level 40er weniger Einfluss auf das Verteidigen der Stadt hat als lvl 28 twinks...

PS: Ich werde keinen Twink dafür hoch ziehen - ich bin ein 1 Char Player und hab nicht die Zeit für einen 2.


----------



## Squizzel (2. Juni 2009)

Ich fange grade mit Warhammer an (Stufe 12) und war bis jetzt begeistert. Ich spiele auf Erengard einen Eisenbrecher. Wenn ich mir den Thread jedoch durchlese, vergeht mir vollkommen die Lust am Spiel. Ich mache unsere Fraktion auch garnicht dafür verantwortlich. Wenn es so gelaufen ist, dann ist das System an sich scheiße.


----------



## Rayon (2. Juni 2009)

War nicht dabei, aber dennoch gz der Ordnung, die - wie Pente es bereits sagte - einfach nicht so Itemgeil ist und daher mehr schafft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwann, wenn die Magi mal geliebt werden, werdet ihr sehen wie eine Flut von Magi euch kaputtmacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (2. Juni 2009)

Ja, die Instanz wo ich z.b. drin war, war auch nen gutes Beispiel :

Es waren nur Randoms drin und wir wollten halt Invasorteile farmen. Jeder hat aber sein ding gemacht und wollte z.b. beim Boss nicht sterben und hat sich auf die Treppe gestellt oder ist ausser Range gelaufen. Folge : Der Boss hat dauernd resettet und wir haben PQ nicht geschafft.

Nach 2 Missglückten Versuchen haben wir dann die Leute höflich darum gebeten sich an die Anweisungen zu halten und auch einen Tod in Kauf zu nehmen. Und siehe da : Der Boss wurde direkt umgehauen. Von da an lief es.
Noch besser : Nachdem einige 3-4mal hintereinander nen goldenen Beutel gewonnen hatten verschenkten sie ihre Beutel, damit jeder an sein Invasorset kommt. Hab z.b. selber auch 2 goldene Beutel verschenkt. Hatte zwar erst 3 Invasorteile aber bereits genug Marken um mir die restlichen  zu kaufen.

So muss das aussehen und nicht so ne Egoisten Kacke, wo jeder nur an sich selbst denkt.


----------



## Skathloc (2. Juni 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ja, die Instanz wo ich z.b. drin war, war auch nen gutes Beispiel :
> 
> Es waren nur Randoms drin und wir wollten halt Invasorteile farmen. Jeder hat aber sein ding gemacht und wollte z.b. beim Boss nicht sterben und hat sich auf die Treppe gestellt oder ist ausser Range gelaufen. Folge : Der Boss hat dauernd resettet und wir haben PQ nicht geschafft.
> 
> ...



Bei uns wars genauso: Goldene und die lilanen Beutel wurden munter gegen Grüne getauscht. Hab selber 3 Goldene Beutel gewonnen und die restlichen Teile über Marken geholt. Nur leider ist der Invaosrskin des WL total hässlich.^^ Ist genau der gleiche wie Eroberer und Kriegsherren...


----------



## Squizzl (2. Juni 2009)

auf der destroseite gibts ja nichmal geminsame kt´s es sei den man wird rein gezwungen wie beim stadt deff.

müsst ihr euch reinziehn, es gibt 3 kt´s alle mit 10-15 mann bestückt aber immer geschlossen. man könnte ja mit stufe 38 ruf unf ep farmen ^^.

naja ordner macht weiter so ich gönns euch trotz das ich destro spiele


----------



## DerTingel (2. Juni 2009)

Skathloc schrieb:


> Die Phase dient eigentlich dazu sich mit Kriegsherren auszurüsten, um dann den König zu legen...



mir hat mal ein gm erzählt, dass man jeweils nur einen versuch für die step2 pq hat...d.h. verkackt ist verkackt...geschafft, dann gehts zum könig. ob das nun stimmt, weiss ich nicht. gm´s labern ja auch mal gerne...wobei das gespräch nun auch schon einige zeit zurück liegt.
mfg


----------



## Thanogrim (2. Juni 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> jo, haben uns auch gefragt was ihr da gemacht habt. es waren 100(!!!!!) angreifer am keep und maximal 50deffer im und ums keep...für mich auch unverständlich, aber ihr habts nicht geschafft. kamt aber auch immer wie die lämmer auf der schlachtbank die treppe hoch. ich schätze einfach mal, die afk-sticky leute haben euch da einen erfolg vermiest, und nicht die angeblichen massen an destros in der burg, die definitiv nicht vorhanden waren. die tankwall z.b. bestand aus lediglich ca. 5tanks. und das ist fakt...oder hast du ein addon mit dem du durch mauern schauen kannst und genau nachgezählt hast wieviele destro massen dort in der burg waren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich war als Tank oben und habe gesehen, dass da mehr als ca. 5 Tanks standen (alleine die Aussage lediglich ca. 5 tanks deutet ja an, dass du selbst genau weißt, was abgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) . Und sicher mehr als 50 Deffer. Als wir oben gewiped sind, waren noch ne gute WB zu sehen, die da zu sehen war und der Boden war voll von Destrus und Orders.



zadros schrieb:


> Für mich der einzige Wehrmutstropfen:
> 
> 1. Lock der Festungen innerhalb von 5 Minuten je Festung, dank unglaublich dicken Toren und der Lord tankbar auf dem Balkon (Zitat GM: Wir dürfen trotz Screenshots nichts machen, ausser wir sind gerade vor Ort und schauen uns das an. - Bitte meinerseits sich den 2. Festungsraid anzusehen - Antwort darauf: dafür habe ich momentan keine Zeit)
> 2. Lock der City in 21 Minuten dank 100% Contribution durch T3 SC - Wir haben in unserer Stadtinstanz 2 PQ's geschaft und alles an Order dort drin gemoscht, aber das hat wohl 0 Auswirkung
> 3. 18 Stunden kein RvR möglich in einem RvR Spiel - für mich ein absolutes K.O. Kriterium



1. Es waren je 13 Minuten und den Lord auf dem Balkon zu tanken ist nun nicht unbedingt eine Domäne der Ordnung. Das macht Chaos ebenso. Ich habe früher sogar immer gesehen, wie die Erengrader Top Destrus den Lord auf die Ebene unter dem Lordraum gezogen haben.
2. Order moschen hat nur deutliche Auswirkungen, wenn ihr die PQ dann auch gewinnt. Das heißt aber auch nicht, dass nicht in einer anderen Ini das Gleiche mit den Destrus geschehen ist. Es war zumindest eine Ini zum König durch, ergo werden die auch gewonnen haben.
Und ich würde über die T3 Contribution nicht meckern. Schließlich ist auf Erengrad im T3 für Order immer raidbare Zone, weil die Keeps meistens rot sind. Deshalb lockt ihr auch immer so schnell die Zonen, während wir waren müssen.
3. Fand ich auch nicht gut und irgendwann wurde es langweilig, allerdings weil man so daran gewöhnt ist, dass man BOs einnimmt und Burgen und dann Zonen lockt und in die Festungen geht oder Szenarien spielt. De facto gab es RvR in der CW beispielsweise (sehr spaßiges teilweise).
Wir hatten 12 Stunden für dieses Ereignis gebraucht und beinahe ein Dreivierteljahr gewartet. Ich denke, da sind 18 Stunden verschmerzbar, wenn das nicht jede Woche passiert. Und es hat die letzten Tage wieder Spaß gemacht, gegen euch zu spielen. Richtig geile Action und geile Kämpfe! 

*** ***


----------



## DerTingel (2. Juni 2009)

Thanogrim schrieb:


> Ich war als Tank oben und habe gesehen, dass da mehr als ca. 5 Tanks standen (alleine die Aussage lediglich ca. 5 tanks deutet ja an, dass du selbst genau weißt, was abgeht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo, ich weiss was dort abging. als ihr angefangen habt die burg anzugreifen waren wir sehr wenige, nichtmal 2kt. nachher wurden wir mehr, und ihr immer weniger. wenn du mir dass nicht glaubst, dir also nicht eingestehen kannst dass evtl etliche afkler bei euch dabei waren (was beim mong-sticky zerg nicht grad selten ist) oder einige eben unfähig waren, dann ist das nicht mein problem. 
tote destros gab es dort ebenfalls kaum, bis auf 4-5 die man rezzen musste.
red dir das erlebte nur schön, für uns war es das auf jedenfall. da hat man mal wieder gesehen, dass man mit weniger als der hälfte an deffern auch mal eine burg verteidigen kann.
mfg

&#8364;: und dass ich mir nicht sicher bin wieviele tanks dort standen liegt einfach daran, dass ich mit effekten spiele...und sobald in einer burg 2-3ae effekte sind, ists mit der übersicht vorbei.


----------



## Elrendel (2. Juni 2009)

Was regt ihr euch den so auf ist doch nur ein Spiel mal gewinnt die eine Seite mal die andere. Ich kenn den fast selben Fred vor einigen Monaten von der Ordler Seite aus.

Gebt euch die Hand und dann wieder ab in den WAAAAAAGH.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (3. Juni 2009)

Thanogrim schrieb:


> 1. Es waren je 13 Minuten und den Lord auf dem Balkon zu tanken ist nun nicht unbedingt eine Domäne der Ordnung. Das macht Chaos ebenso. Ich habe früher sogar immer gesehen, wie die Erengrader Top Destrus den Lord auf die Ebene unter dem Lordraum gezogen haben.



KRITIK ist hier AM buggy SYSTEM und den dünnen Festungstoren, schade, dass Leute es immer auf sich beziehen ...andererseits musst du dich ja angesprochen fühlen



Thanogrim schrieb:


> 2. Order moschen hat nur deutliche Auswirkungen, wenn ihr die PQ dann auch gewinnt. Das heißt aber auch nicht, dass nicht in einer anderen Ini das Gleiche mit den Destrus geschehen ist. Es war zumindest eine Ini zum König durch, ergo werden die auch gewonnen haben.
> Und ich würde über die T3 Contribution nicht meckern. Schließlich ist auf Erengrad im T3 für Order immer raidbare Zone, weil die Keeps meistens rot sind. Deshalb lockt ihr auch immer so schnell die Zonen, während wir waren müssen.



Die PQ haben wir auch gewonnen, das Problem sind nicht die 10% aus T3 sondern die fast 80% aus dem T3 Hauptstadt SC für den Hauptstadtloc - auch hier wieder KRITIK AM SYSTEM



Thanogrim schrieb:


> 3. Fand ich auch nicht gut und irgendwann wurde es langweilig, allerdings weil man so daran gewöhnt ist, dass man BOs einnimmt und Burgen und dann Zonen lockt und in die Festungen geht oder Szenarien spielt. De facto gab es RvR in der CW beispielsweise (sehr spaßiges teilweise).
> Wir hatten 12 Stunden für dieses Ereignis gebraucht und beinahe ein Dreivierteljahr gewartet. Ich denke, da sind 18 Stunden verschmerzbar, wenn das nicht jede Woche passiert. Und es hat die letzten Tage wieder Spaß gemacht, gegen euch zu spielen. Richtig geile Action und geile Kämpfe!



Die Tage davor waren besser, ja - das Problem ( FÜR BEIDE SEITEN ) ist halt der AE das LAG und immense zahlenmäßige unterschiede je Tageszeit + Wochentag

*** ***

BtW. die 3! Leute vom Tribunal, die online waren waren am DEF aktiv beteiligt und oben im Lordraum oder wurden auf dem Weg dahin abgefangen, weil beide Tore schon auf waren nach der Ladezeit :-)


----------



## Garet Jax (15. Juni 2009)

Ich hörte am Wochenende war's mal wieder soweit? Wie oft gab es jetzt schon das 18h-PvE?


----------



## [DM]Zottel (15. Juni 2009)

Ist das zweite PvE Wochenende gewesen. 

Aber so gabs wenigstens einen Grund mehr nicht einzuloggen und die 30° zu genießen die in fast ganz Deutschland die Badeseen zum Überquillen gebracht haben.


----------



## DerTingel (15. Juni 2009)

order hat die unvermeidliche geraidet...ich hab den biergarten geraidet, striche auf meinem bierdeckel gefarmt und n paar teile vom kampftrinkerset bekommen...
naja, order wird trotzdem spätestens heute abend wieder meckern, da destro 20% bekommt...auf alles, auch auf tiernahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg


----------



## Pymonte (15. Juni 2009)

hm wayne, ist der Szenario Bug im T3 weg, dann schafft Order eh Step 1 der Belagerung nicht mehr... denn dann müsste man ja IN der Stadt kämpfen. impossible. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HEILDICH (15. Juni 2009)

hm wayne, ist der Szenario Bug im T3 weg, dann schafft Order eh Step 1 der Belagerung nicht mehr... denn dann müsste man ja IN der Stadt kämpfen. impossible. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


na ja der lord in der pq macht einfach zuviel schaden (weniger schaden dafür mehr hp wäre auch ein guter lösungsversuch) und wenn dan noch die ini voll ist keine chance den halbwegs tanken zu können 
(weder order noch destro)


----------



## Pymonte (15. Juni 2009)

HEILDICH schrieb:


> na ja der lord in der pq macht einfach zuviel schaden (weniger schaden dafür mehr hp wäre auch ein guter lösungsversuch) und wenn dan noch die ini voll ist keine chance den halbwegs tanken zu können
> (weder order noch destro)



jop, das stimmt allerdings. ich finde eh, das man die ganze Stadtbelagerung nochmal überarbeiten sollte. Allein schon, um das Eindringen/Verwüsten/Erobern der Stadt mehr zum Vorschein zu bringen.


----------



## Thurgom (16. Juni 2009)

Wir haben Adell schon oft genug getankt, als massig Destrus in der Ini waren... Einfach eine Bomber Gruppe oder 2 in den Durchgang stellen und dicht mahen, der Rest steht drin und haut Adell gemütlich runter.


----------



## DerTingel (16. Juni 2009)

Thurgom schrieb:


> Wir haben Adell schon oft genug getankt, als massig Destrus in der Ini waren... Einfach eine Bomber Gruppe oder 2 in den Durchgang stellen und dicht mahen, der Rest steht drin und haut Adell gemütlich runter.



geht aber nur wenn ihr nur randoms in der ini habt. sonst kommt nämlich ne destro bomber grp und bombt die leute um, die adel tanken. gibt nämlich noch andere wege zum apex 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich war jedenfalls noch nie in einer ini, in der bei nahezu ausgeglichenen kräfteverhältnissen die pq geschafft wurde. und ich war schon in massig inis, auch mit den "besten"lowskill-lolbombgruppen die es nicht geschafft haben den durchgang/die durchgänge dicht zu machen. 
wir haben die pq sicherlich auch schon geschafft wenn order in der ini waren, aber sobald beide seiten ausgeglichen sind, ist die pq mmn unschaffbar...und das kann kein zustand sein für einen endgame content. die möglichkeit die pq zu schaffen sollte nicht davon abhängen, ob man "glück oder pech" mit der ini hatte.
mfg

&#8364;: wir haben es sogar schon zu 6. und ohne bomber grp geschafft die order mit ihren 2-3 bombergrp am erfolgreichen abschliessen der pq zu hindern. ist ganz simpel...man braucht nur ts. aber bei randoms ist das halt nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Garet Jax (20. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube gleich isses mal wieder soweit, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (20. Juni 2009)

jop.. City ist wech ^^


----------



## minimitmit (20. Juni 2009)

Sie wäre weg gewesen.
Spiele Order und BugPatch 1.3 is der Hammer!
Beide Step 2 PQs verbuggt. Bei der Linken geht das Portal nach 1 Sekunde weg, bei der rechten bugt nen Kommi ( steht doof rum und is out of range).

Interface ja sowieso fürn 2x Po....
Balancing immer noch fürn 2x Po und die Reikland Fabrik ist viel zu klein fuer 4 ( mittlerweile 3 ) Gruppen.
Da kommt nur AE und man is praktisch Instant-Tot.
Dazu frisst das SC bei den meisten anscheinend ordentlich Hardware  bzw ruckelt stark.


----------



## Ghune (20. Juni 2009)

Bei uns auf Carroburg ist Altdorf auch im 3. Schritt, also 18 Stunden Pause. Ich Bin dafür, dass die unterdrückten Fraktionen mal auf einem der beiden anderen Server twinken gehen und deren RvR auch mal schön kaputt machen, damit alle was davon haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (20. Juni 2009)

Ghune schrieb:


> Bei uns auf Carroburg ist Altdorf auch im 3. Schritt, also 18 Stunden Pause. Ich Bin dafür, dass die unterdrückten Fraktionen mal auf einem der beiden anderen Server twinken gehen und deren RvR auch mal schön kaputt machen, damit alle was davon haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaub mir, dass macht den Destros genauso wenig Spaß. Aber schön, dass du uns vor lauter Durchblick vorwerfen musst, dass wir das RvR kaputtmachen ...


----------



## Ghune (20. Juni 2009)

Eure Schuld ist das nicht, ich würde auch versuchen die gegnerische Stadt zu locken, wenn ich könnte. Schuld sind Mythic/GOA mit den unkontrollierten Servertransfers und dem undurchdachten endcontent. Aber wenn Erengrad und Carroburg kein ausgeglichenes RvR haben können, warum sollten wir es dann den beiden anderen Servern gönnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (20. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mich ehrlich gesagt auch auf nen unterhaltsamen Abend im RvR gefreut ... naja, dann halt nicht.


----------



## minimitmit (21. Juni 2009)

Auf Erengrad ist es gar nicht soo unausgeglichen.
Bzw. war es.
Die meisten Destros so scheint mir haben einfach nach dem ersten Male 17 Stunden aufgehoert.
Davor standen sie taeglich in AD!
Das nicht nur ein mal.
Und gestern war das ´schon im Vorraus geplant.
Wenn die Destros sich mal bemühen und genauso planen, dann wird das vll auch mal was fuer die...


----------



## Prometx (21. Juni 2009)

Ja da stimme ich dir zu Erengrad war gar nicht so unausgeglichen vor 2 wochen etwa,doch in letzter zeit ist bei uns destros fast nichts mehr los...
Doch einige Destro Gilden(auch meine) werden mal wieder eine neue Allianz bauen und dann wieder große geplante raids machen,also mal schauen vielleicht wird das noch was.
Aufjedenfall hoffe ich das endlich mal wieder destros auf erengrad kommen,und vorallem die vielen destros die fast nur pve machen endlich wieder ins rvr kommen!


----------



## zadros (22. Juni 2009)

Ich twinke grad fleißig meinen Spalta - T2 ist Klasse momentan auf Erengrad

Und an unsere T2 Ordis - bitte weiter weg laufen, dann mach ich mehr Schaden dank single specc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,

euer Räo Reissa - 21er Spalta mit 650 Stärke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Storyteller (22. Juni 2009)

Prinzipiell hat die Destro auf Erengrad genügend Spieler, würde nicht ein beträchtlicher Teil davon stumpf im Warcamp stehen bleiben, Standarte aufstellen und Rufpunkte leechen. Dazu kommt, dass sich einige namhafte Destro-Gilden per se nicht mit dem Rest absprechen oder überhaupt an Events teilnehmen wollen. Da hört man schon mal Sätze wie "Uns geht es nur um Rufpunkte und Marken und die bekommt man in T4-Szenarien schneller als in Altdorf/in der Unvermeidlichen Stadt".

Mag technisch gesehen stimmen, aber führt halt aktuell dazu, dass wir zur Strafe regelmäßig aus der Stadt ausgesperrt werden und RvR in der Folge kaum stattfindet bzw. stattfinden kann. Ist halt die Frage, ob das einfach nur an der Einstellung vieler Destro-Spieler liegt oder die Spielmechanik in den Hauptstädten nicht spannend genug ist. Ich denke, es ist ein bischen von beidem.

Grüße,
Olli


----------



## Pymonte (22. Juni 2009)

Storyteller schrieb:


> Prinzipiell hat die Destro auf Erengrad genügend Spieler, würde nicht ein beträchtlicher Teil davon stumpf im Warcamp stehen bleiben, Standarte aufstellen und Rufpunkte leechen. Dazu kommt, dass sich einige namhafte Destro-Gilden per se nicht mit dem Rest absprechen oder überhaupt an Events teilnehmen wollen. Da hört man schon mal Sätze wie "Uns geht es nur um Rufpunkte und Marken und die bekommt man in T4-Szenarien schneller als in Altdorf/in der Unvermeidlichen Stadt".
> 
> Mag technisch gesehen stimmen, aber führt halt aktuell dazu, dass wir zur Strafe regelmäßig aus der Stadt ausgesperrt werden und RvR in der Folge kaum stattfindet bzw. stattfinden kann. Ist halt die Frage, ob das einfach nur an der Einstellung vieler Destro-Spieler liegt oder die Spielmechanik in den Hauptstädten nicht spannend genug ist. Ich denke, es ist ein bischen von beidem.
> 
> ...



Wann tritt unsere Gilde eigentlich mal wieder geschlossen auf?^^
Hätte eigentlich mal richtig Lust auf Rache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Storyteller (22. Juni 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Wann tritt unsere Gilde eigentlich mal wieder geschlossen auf?^^
> Hätte eigentlich mal richtig Lust auf Rache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich fürchte gar nicht mehr. Auch von verschiedenen FL-Spielern habe ich in der Vergangenheit Sätze wie "Was bringt mir ORvR?" gehört. Bin daher zu FEAR gewechselt, da ist fast jeden Abend noch bis zwei Uhr morgens ein voller KT im RvR unterwegs. Allerdings können wir tagsüber auch nur wenig reißen, da wir der Order zahlenmäßig oft 1:2 unterlegen sind. Schaut man in die Destro-Warcamps, weiß man warum.

Was mir auch immer häufiger auffällt ist, dass viele KTs gar nicht mehr offen sind. Da laufen dann zehn, zwölf Hanseln in ihrem Privat-Trüppchen rum, ohne sich mit anderen Gruppen abzusprechen. Dass das nix wird, is ja wohl klar.

Grüße,
Olli


----------



## Squizzl (22. Juni 2009)

das war genau der Grund warum ich den Server gewechselt habe, nur egoisten auf erengard die lieber zu 12 aufs Brett bekommen anstatt mal die Lücken im KT zu füllen. Von meiner Seite her freu ich mich drüber das diese Egos auf dem Server richtig bekommen....


----------



## AlphaNUSS (22. Juni 2009)

Ich finde man sollte keine Rufpunkte bekommen wenn man 5 min im Warkamp steht, da es in letzter Zeit öfters vorkommt, dass die Zonen kurz vor dem Log Stundenlang stehenbleiben, weil beide Fraktionen nichts besseres zutun haben, als im Warcamp zu stehen und Ruf zu farmen.


----------



## Mihtrandir (23. Juni 2009)

Squizzl schrieb:


> das war genau der Grund warum ich den Server gewechselt habe, nur egoisten auf erengard ......



denke nicht, dass es was mit Egoismus zu tun hat...


----------



## Makalvian (23. Juni 2009)

Squizzl schrieb:


> das war genau der Grund warum ich den Server gewechselt habe, nur egoisten auf erengard die lieber zu 12 aufs Brett bekommen anstatt mal die Lücken im KT zu füllen. Von meiner Seite her freu ich mich drüber das diese Egos auf dem Server richtig bekommen....



genau das gleiche war auch mein Grund Averland zu verlassen


----------



## zadros (23. Juni 2009)

Squizzl schrieb:


> das war genau der Grund warum ich den Server gewechselt habe, nur egoisten auf erengard



1. Danke für die Pauschalisierung und danke, dass du - weil du ja so altruistisch bist - den Server verlassen hast, anstatt was zu orgen!!!!!
2. VOR dem Servertransfer war Erengrad echt geil!
3. Selbst im T2 stehen wir manchmal vor einer 3:1 Übermacht und das trotz 2er Simultaner Festungsraids


----------



## Storyteller (23. Juni 2009)

Storyteller schrieb:


> Ich fürchte gar nicht mehr. Auch von verschiedenen FL-Spielern habe ich in der Vergangenheit Sätze wie "Was bringt mir ORvR?" gehört. Bin daher zu FEAR gewechselt, da ist fast jeden Abend noch bis zwei Uhr morgens ein voller KT im RvR unterwegs. Allerdings können wir tagsüber auch nur wenig reißen, da wir der Order zahlenmäßig oft 1:2 unterlegen sind. Schaut man in die Destro-Warcamps, weiß man warum.
> 
> Was mir auch immer häufiger auffällt ist, dass viele KTs gar nicht mehr offen sind. Da laufen dann zehn, zwölf Hanseln in ihrem Privat-Trüppchen rum, ohne sich mit anderen Gruppen abzusprechen. Dass das nix wird, is ja wohl klar.
> 
> ...



Eine Sache noch: Was ich mit meinem Post nicht sagen wollte war, dass wir die einzigen sind, die was organisieren. Es gibt natürlich noch ein paar andere Gilden, die KTs auf die Beine bekommen und sich bemühen. In der Summe scheint es aber auf Erengrad deutlich weniger aktive, teamfähige Destro- als Order-Spieler zu geben.


----------



## Ascían (23. Juni 2009)

Da Erengrad "der" Server für ehemalige DAoC-Gilden ist, herrscht dort manchmal eine falsch verstandene elitäre Einstellung. Allerdings muss man auch sagen, dass das Spielniveau verglichen mit anderen Servern um einiges höher ist, allenfalls Carroburg kann da noch mithalten. Dass Destruction genug Spieler hat ist für mich unbestritten, wenn davon aber die Hälfte twinkt, ein Viertel nur PvE & Szenarien macht und nur noch ein verbleibendes Viertel ins RvR geht, dann wundert mich gar nichts mehr.


----------



## zadros (23. Juni 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> wenn davon aber die Hälfte twinkt, ein Viertel nur PvE & Szenarien macht und nur noch ein verbleibendes Viertel ins RvR geht, dann wundert mich gar nichts mehr.



macht halt mehr spass als im AE Feuer des MONG Zergs zu schmelzen :-)
Und wir haben keine 28er Twinks, die müssen WIR dann nun endlich auch mal nach züchten


----------



## DerTingel (23. Juni 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Da Erengrad "der" Server für ehemalige DAoC-Gilden ist, herrscht dort manchmal eine falsch verstandene elitäre Einstellung. Allerdings muss man auch sagen, dass das Spielniveau verglichen mit anderen Servern um einiges höher ist, allenfalls Carroburg kann da noch mithalten. Dass Destruction genug Spieler hat ist für mich unbestritten, wenn davon aber die Hälfte twinkt, ein Viertel nur PvE & Szenarien macht und nur noch ein verbleibendes Viertel ins RvR geht, dann wundert mich gar nichts mehr.



naja, sehe ich anders...wir haben uns teilweise den arsch aufgerissen für das event, mehrere grp organisiert etc... nach einem tag hattet ihr 100k punkte vorsprung. das ist für mich bezeichnend. 
des weiteren warte ich höchstens 5minuten auf ein reikland szenario, egal ob 9uhr morgens oder 20uhr abends, spiele dann meist mit den gleichen leuten die szenarien, treffe aber immer auf unterschiedliche gegner. denke die wartezeiten sind auf orderseite um einiges höher.
was natürlich nicht zwingend bedeutet, dass die destro spieler WAR komplett verlassen haben. ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass einige auf carroburg destro twinken...eben um den leichten weg zu gehen.
mfg


----------

